# battery-powered locomotives using Shourt Line circuit



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I want to convert track-powered locomotives to battery-powered using the SL 8453003 circuit from Shourt Line. I don't need RC, so it should be very simple. If someone did this before please share your experience.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know about that brand, but I can recommend this;
http://www.gscalegraphics.net/store/c3/Critter_Controls.html

John


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I don't know about that brand, but I can recommend this;

Thanks John for the link, it is indeed very simple. I called the vendor and he gave me some instructions. I wish we have a local G scale service in Nashville so I don't have to wire myself. I just don't have time to do dedicate work like that anymore. I already damaged two locomotives when I attempted to open them up with my limited time to learn to put them back.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What's weird about that Shourt Line product, is that it is called a "throttle" but it's really just a DC to DC inverter with a settable output voltage. I would call a throttle something I could easily operate to change the speed of a loco, not a small board with a 25 turn pot.

Greg


----------

